# Keyscape Creative



## zewolfx

New library from Spectrasonics for all users of Omnisphere 2 and Keyscape...

Go get it, it's awesome and it's FREE !

https://www.spectrasonics.net/products/keyscape/keyscape-creative.php#creative


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Wow.... !


----------



## kgdrum

Great marketing move by Spectrasonics,it pushed me over the edge!
I just bought Keyscape...........Was I correct in pointing the downloader to my Steam Folder? I hope so,I just assumed without checking and started the install about 1/2 an hour ago........Thanks


----------



## Ben H

Are there any audio or video demos of it?
I couldn't see any on the Spectrasonics website specifically for Keyscape Creative, only Keyscape.


----------



## zewolfx

Ben H said:


> Are there any audio or video demos of it?
> I couldn't see any on the Spectrasonics website specifically for Keyscape Creative, only Keyscape.



you can watch their live demo on Namm on their facebook page


----------



## Ben H

zewolfx said:


> you can watch their live demo on Namm on their facebook page



Thanks.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Just downloaded the Keyscape Creative library and it's really good stuff. Big thanks to Spectrasonics.


----------



## synthpunk

Eric showing he's still one of the best programmers/ sound designers in the world!


----------



## Guy Rowland

It's fab - here's my little overview


----------



## Soundhound

Guy all I've seen so far is the first 25 seconds, but it's the first laugh I've had today. Being in need of some kind of comfort food today, I am going to settle in and watch your review, and perhaps buy Keyscape. I will also polish off an entire quart of ice cream, no perhaps involved there.

Thanks!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Guy Rowland said:


> It's fab - here's my little overview



Hahaha!


----------



## R. Soul

Great walk through Guy.

I thought it'd be quite limited what you can do with a bunch of keyboards, but apparently, that's not the case.
Loads of great patches in there.
Still, at nearly £300 it's certainly no impulse buy.


----------



## jmvideo

OMG..... yes! I've been waiting for something like to come along. Unifinshed UK... I hope you're working on something too!


----------



## Mystic

I'm still holding off. I don't really have a need for Keyscape at the moment as I have all the pianos I need and am not really into a lot of the vintage keys inside Keyscape regardless of how good they are. I may look more into it depending on what and if third party developers do with it. £300 for 1200 patches though isn't enough to push me over though.


----------



## Ashermusic

Mystic said:


> I'm still holding off. I don't really have a need for Keyscape at the moment as I have all the pianos I need and am not really into a lot of the vintage keys inside Keyscape regardless of how good they are. I may look more into it depending on what and if third party developers do with it. £300 for 1200 patches though isn't enough to push me over though.




I am SO tempted but waiting for the NeoSoul update first and also another developer showed me a really good Wurlitzer at NAMM yesterday.


----------



## byzantium

Thanks very much for the walkthrough Guy, much appreciated.


----------



## sathyva

Sorry to jump in guys but maybe i can get some help from you...
I just downloaded all the updates for Omnisphere2 and Keyscape in order to use Keyscape Creative. Both Omnisphere2 and Keyscape are authorized but when i open a Keyscape Creative patch in Omnisphere, i get this strange message ( depending of course on the patch ... ) 
" Need to authorize product before using: ../Clavichord ^ RR/AudioFiles/Clvchrd Rm v1 a_61 NR2.wav " 
Any suggestion ? 
Thanks fellas !


----------



## TheUnfinished

jmvideo said:


> OMG..... yes! I've been waiting for something like to come along. Unifinshed UK... I hope you're working on something too!


Not guilty.


----------



## Guy Rowland

sathyva said:


> Sorry to jump in guys but maybe i can get some help from you...
> I just downloaded all the updates for Omnisphere2 and Keyscape in order to use Keyscape Creative. Both Omnisphere2 and Keyscape are authorized but when i open a Keyscape Creative patch in Omnisphere, i get this strange message ( depending of course on the patch ... )
> " Need to authorize product before using: ../Clavichord ^ RR/AudioFiles/Clvchrd Rm v1 a_61 NR2.wav "
> Any suggestion ?
> Thanks fellas !



If you've updated the plugin, the soundsources and patches for both Trilian and Omni 2 to the latest version, all I can suggest is Spectrasonics tech support (which is very good).


----------



## synthpunk

Spectrasonics support should get you sorted out pretty quickly
[email protected]



sathyva said:


> Sorry to jump in guys but maybe i can get some help from you...
> I just downloaded all the updates for Omnisphere2 and Keyscape in order to use Keyscape Creative. Both Omnisphere2 and Keyscape are authorized but when i open a Keyscape Creative patch in Omnisphere, i get this strange message ( depending of course on the patch ... )
> " Need to authorize product before using: ../Clavichord ^ RR/AudioFiles/Clvchrd Rm v1 a_61 NR2.wav "
> Any suggestion ?
> Thanks fellas !


----------



## kgdrum

sathyva said:
"Sorry to jump in guys but maybe i can get some help from you...
I just downloaded all the updates for Omnisphere2 and Keyscape in order to use Keyscape Creative. Both Omnisphere2 and Keyscape are authorized but when i open a Keyscape Creative patch in Omnisphere, i get this strange message ( depending of course on the patch ... )
" Need to authorize product before using: ../Clavichord ^ RR/AudioFiles/Clvchrd Rm v1 a_61 NR2.wav "
Any suggestion ?
Thanks fellas !"




lol, I just had the same problem!
for some reason I was able to play Omni and Keyscape and use without a problem or request to authorize either again.............but when I tried to use Keyscape Creative I had the same message.
finally after opening and closing Omni, I got a prompt to reauthorize Omni again,once I did that Key Creative now works!
kind of strange imo.

hope this helps


----------



## Mystic

I've given up hope on an update for Trilian. :( Was really hoping to see that this year.


----------



## kgdrum

Mystic said:


> I've given up hope on an update for Trilian. :( Was really hoping to see that this year.




My bet is on Stylus RMX being updated next.


----------



## sathyva

Thanks guys for your replies.


----------



## kurtvanzo

kgdrum said:


> My bet is on Stylus RMX being updated next.



Yes, right after Guitarscape.


----------



## kgdrum

kurtvanzo said:


> Yes, right after Guitarscape.




I'll bet you a virtual beer on Styius RMX2 1st 

But Guitarscape would be cool,as would Hornscape or would it be called Hornysphere?


----------



## Baron Greuner

Must say that the idea of Guitarscape sounds really good.


----------



## jamwerks

Friggen awesome!


----------



## R. Soul

I just watched a couple of patch video's on YouTube. Sounds awesome.
I did wonder one thing though - it looked like loads of patches are *double digit GB *in size. I think I saw patches that were 64 GB. Is that really true?
'Absorbing piano tape' or 'Dark grains piano' are two examples.
That will bring my PC to it's knees quickly.


----------



## Guy Rowland

I guess that's the size on disk - still huge though. When loaded, that patch takes about 2.7gb of ram for me.


----------



## R. Soul

Guy Rowland said:


> I guess that's the size on disk - still huge though. When loaded, that patch takes about 2.7gb of ram for me.


Thanks.
Still, you don't need many 2.7 GB patches before running out of RAM, when you have 16 GB like I do.


----------



## kurtvanzo

kgdrum said:


> I'll bet you a virtual beer on Styius RMX2 1st
> 
> But Guitarscape would be cool,as would Hornscape or would it be called Hornysphere?



Either way I think I would wait for Omnihornysphere.


----------



## Guy Rowland

R. Soul said:


> Thanks.
> Still, you don't need many 2.7 GB patches before running out of RAM, when you have 16 GB like I do.



True enough. Fortunately I think only a pretty small number of Keyscape Creative patches are this huge. I'm no pionophile, but I'm not really a fan of the Keyscape C7, fwiw, the most disappointing part of the library.


----------



## Ashermusic

Guy Rowland said:


> True enough. Fortunately I think only a pretty small number of Keyscape Creative patches are this huge. I'm no pionophile, but I'm not really a fan of the Keyscape C7, fwiw, the most disappointing part of the library.



I thought so too until last week at his studio I watched Steve Porcaro play his piano part on a new Toto song with it and it sure worked well for that kind of thing. Immediately had the right amount of presence and siting in the mix.


----------



## brett

Yes. There's been a bunch of 'ho hum' for the C7. Yet it responds beautifully and is very flexible with the many patch settings.


----------



## jamwerks

After hearing these, seems pretty clear to me that Keyscape was a product that came after-the-fact. Eric needed all these great keyboards as sound sources for Omnisphere. The results speak for themselves. They probably decided to release those expertly sampled sources as a separate product "Keyscape".


----------



## Baron Greuner

C7? Needs playing and you've got to able to play to get the most out of it. Go to piano patch here. Very playable. Like the way you can change parameters inside Keyscape.


----------



## Baron Greuner

double


----------



## Guy Rowland

Baron Greuner said:


> C7? Needs playing and you've got to able to play to get the most out of it. Go to piano patch here. Very playable. Like the way you can change parameters inside Keyscape.



My problems with it are twofold really. The first is that it sounds like your head is actually INSIDE the piano. An incredibly ultra-wide-and-then-some image (with no spatialisation control in Keyscape itself), and no air - like they figured out how to DI it. The second is related to that air - there seems to be no way, even with the release samples on, to get that lovely realistic sympathetic resonance from the other strings that (for example) the NI Galaxy pianos have. Now that needn't matter for many parts in many real-world cases - indeed it may well suit some - but when it takes up 14 jujuflops of memory and an eternity to load, I guess I expected more.

So the response may indeed be fabulous, and for the gifted-fingered with a great keyboard that must be a terrific pleasure all on its own, it just doesn't sound great to me as a plain-ol' piano. And this from a Spectrasonics devotee. Still like pretty much everything else though, and Creative is a joy - I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ashermusic

Shows how differently we all hear things. A very good LA musician/arranger named Larry Goldman just posted on Facebook, "In love with Keyscape's LA Custom Cinematic C7 with all it's real life noises..."


----------



## Guy Rowland

Well there are real noises for sure, as there are with the mechanical electric pianos, and that's great. Those noises demonstrably don't include sympathetic string resonance though, unless there's a hidden control most of us have missed.

There's a point on this though. The string resonance would have been a sound that was likely undesirable for many back in the day, and would love to have eliminated, much like the rattling snares when a tom was hit. Without them, the sound is cleaner, "better". But almost subconsciously those effects are part of the character that says "real". I hit one key on the NI Grandeur with resonance on and say "oh yeah, that sounds like an actual real piano" in a way I don't with the C7. I guess it's opinion as to whether or not that resonance has that subconscious effect or whether you like it or not. But unless I really did miss something, it's an Alternative Fact to say that resonance exists on the C7.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Guy Rowland said:


> My problems with it are twofold really. The first is that it sounds like your head is actually INSIDE the piano. An incredibly ultra-wide-and-then-some image (with no spatialisation control in Keyscape itself), and no air - like they figured out how to DI it. The second is related to that air - there seems to be no way, even with the release samples on, to get that lovely realistic sympathetic resonance from the other strings that (for example) the NI Galaxy pianos have. Now that needn't matter for many parts in many real-world cases - indeed it may well suit some - but when it takes up 14 jujuflops of memory and an eternity to load, I guess I expected more.
> 
> So the response may indeed be fabulous, and for the gifted-fingered with a great keyboard that must be a terrific pleasure all on its own, it just doesn't sound great to me as a plain-ol' piano. And this from a Spectrasonics devotee. Still like pretty much everything else though, and Creative is a joy - I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.



Good points!

The only way I can get this over is coming from the difference between, what is an instrument, how it plays, how it reacts - as opposed to sound.
My attitude is midi keyboards aren't musical instruments. A real piano is a musical instrument.

But we have to use midi keyboards to make sounds. So anything that comes along that makes playing a midi keyboard easier is a plus. This really only applies when you're playing in a fairly keyboardy style.
When you're just putting in string lines or a brass chord, midi keyboards perform fairly well.

I'm a pretty poor guitarist, and I've been lucky over the years to play with some great guitarists. Great guitarists talk about the sound they are able to get from their vast collection of guitars, and it sort of becomes blasé when your sitting there holding a 1959 Gibson Les Paul they own and they're saying yeah, it's a pretty good guitar and you can force a good sound out of it now and again. I get geeky about the guitar. They don't. It's just a tool in the end.

I'm like that about keyboards and sound. If it's easy to extract a sound from say Keyscape and at the same time it's playable on a crappy midi keyboard, then it's a good tool to have.


----------



## Ashermusic

The things is, when I talk to guys in LA who do this for a living and I ask them if they like a library or virtual instrument, they don't say" Well it has this that I like, or lacks this that I Like, etc."

They say, "I love it, buy it" or they say "not impressed."

They play it, they either "feel" it or they don't. All the parsing that goes on here, they just don't have time for. It either works for them or it doesn't. Not saying that this parsing is wrong, I am just saying that it can easily be a forest vs trees things.Sympathetic resonance may indeed matter if you are playing Chopin or Bill Evans, doesn't matter much e.g. in a Toto track.

I have not yet bought Keyscape. I have _oodles_ of pianos I like, a great Rhodes that apparently is apparently about to get even better, a decent Wurly with an even better one coming soon. But when great players like Steve Porcaro and CJ Vanston tell me I am missing the boat and that I should just buy it and put most of the other stuff aside, well, let's just say it gets my attention


----------



## synthpunk

"Parsing" ... Love it Jay!


----------



## Baron Greuner

Ashermusic said:


> Sympathetic resonance may indeed matter if you are playing Chopin or Bill Evans, doesn't matter much e.g. in a Toto track.


That's it exactly. And it's playable.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Indeed so to all that, as I think I said pretty much exactly - it will work for some stuff maybe better than the real thing. Spectrasonics have always had a touch of the bigger-than-life about them. This is that, and that might be just the thing. Personally I didn't really go for it, it was a sound I didn't much care for. I don't go looking for flaws to appear clever - I was just very underwhelmed. When I deconstructed it, I can point at the hyper-stereo and the lack of sympathetic resonance, but were both those still as they are and it had a tone I perhaps liked more I'd doubtless care a lot less. If players better than I in bands bigger than I adore it I'm delighted for them, and absolutely appreciate its strengths in the right hands - it just doesn't work for me as anything much beyond a ma-hoossive soundsource to be manipulated into Omni gold.


----------



## Ashermusic

Guy Rowland said:


> Indeed so to all that, as I think I said pretty much exactly - it will work for some stuff maybe better than the real thing. Spectrasonics have always had a touch of the bigger-than-life about them. This is that, and that might be just the thing.  Personally I didn't really go for it, it was a sound I didn't much care for. I don't go looking for flaws to appear clever - I was just very underwhelmed. When I deconstructed it, I can point at the hyper-stereo and the lack of sympathetic resonance, but were both those still as they are and it had a tone I perhaps liked more I'd doubtless care a lot less. If players better than I in bands bigger than I adore it I'm delighted for them, and absolutely appreciate its strengths in the right hands - it just doesn't work for me as anything much beyond a ma-hoossive soundsource to be manipulated into Omni gold.



Totally fair and reasonable, Guy.


----------



## chillbot

Could anyone confirm whether or not they get clicks/pops with the patch "Rising Energies"? It's such a great sound but I get clicks and pops on it... at first I thought it was part of the patch but the pops are so random and they don't sound like they belong in the patch to me. So I'm trying to figure out if it's my system but I don't get pops/clicks on any other Keyscape Creative patch (that I've noticed)...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

do you have tempo changes in there?
Clicks and pops happen when there is a delay assigned in the FX section and tempo changes occur...


----------



## soundgeek

Hello chillbot
Patch working fine here, no pops, even on a low buffer setting.
(MacPro 2008 8core, ssd, LogicProX)


----------



## chillbot

Hmmm no tempo changes. Thanks for verifying, I'll have to do some digging. Odd that none of the other patches have issues for me? I'm on Sonar Platinum, Win10... it's a brand-new crazy powerful machine but there's still some bugs to work out apparently.

EDIT: Well 10 minutes after this I got my first crash with Sonar in the 2 weeks I've had this computer... fortunately didn't lose (much) work... on reloading the project no more pops/clicks on that patch. I love computers so much.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Had a horrible time with Omnisphere 2 when I just started with a new comp.
After a bit of tune up, it's been smooth sailing since...
Good luck!


----------



## chasmanian

does anyone please possibly have any more thoughts about Keyscape Creative?
I have Keyscape.
I am thinking about buying Omnisphere 2, primarily because I think I'll like Keyscape Creative.
most grateful if anyone has any more thoughts about this.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

If you buy Omni, you will surely enjoy the sublime Creative patches. Of course, you'll also get thousands of great patches as part of Omni 2!


----------



## chasmanian

thank you very much for your reply.
I am really thinking I want to do it.


----------



## sostenuto

840 PHR sounds was huge incentive for me back at Update to Omni* 2* 

List is here _ https://www.spectrasonics.net/products/omnisphere/omnisphere-library.php


----------



## synthpunk

DO IT, life is short.



chasmanian said:


> does anyone please possibly have any more thoughts about Keyscape Creative?
> I have Keyscape.
> I am thinking about buying Omnisphere 2, primarily because I think I'll like Keyscape Creative.
> most grateful if anyone has any more thoughts about this.


----------



## chasmanian

thank you both.
what are PHR sounds?
I totally agree life is short......... I think I'm going to do it.
any other thoughts still welcome.


----------



## sostenuto

chasmanian said:


> thank you both.
> what are PHR sounds?
> I totally agree life is short......... I think I'm going to do it.
> any other thoughts still welcome.



ALL listed way down on posted Link. PHR = Phrases ..... many African, Brazilian, Bavarian, Chinese, Tibet, more __ Instruments, Voices, Choirs, ..... way more.

Believe these come from legacy Vocal Planet library (~$400.) .... four-year Eric Persing project, also Heart of Africa V1-2, Heart of Asia ??? 
https://www.spectrasonics.net/products/legacy/vocalplanet.php
https://www.spectrasonics.net/products/legacy/heartofafrica1.php


----------



## chasmanian

thank you very much sostenuto.


----------



## chimuelo

Updating new build with Omni 2 and Keyscape.
I started 4 hours ago but got caught up on watching Planet II episodes I missed.

Starting with Omni now and have become so anxious I fast forward through movies.
As if Omni download sees this and says OK, I'll speed things up.


----------



## sinkd

Guy,

Just now finding and enjoying this walkthrough. We have invested in the Omni update and Keyscape so I am looking forward to the Creative expansion in Omnisphere. Thanks for taking the time to do these videos.


----------



## chimuelo

Indeed, the video was nice to do

I forgot how long installing these takes.
No problem.

My new Summertime 1U uses Windows 7 Pro.
Never been online and will never get "updates" again.
It's like the 12th PC I built, each one gets leaner & meaner..


----------



## mac4d

I'm probably one of very few people who would like to buy the keyscape C7 all by itself. No interest in the other keyscape keyboards, or what I've heard of keyscape creative. Not saying they're not well done, I just don't need them (have plenty of equivalent or good enough for me similar sounds). Grand pianos are different tho, I don't mind having more of those VI's than I need!


----------



## chimuelo

I've taken to layering 2 Uprights.
Wing Upright tweaked to blend with PianoTeq Upright.
Pretty Amazing through an Array.
I can't see a real instrument mic'd that would sound this good.
Also several EP layers.
Really nice having Keyscape, Neo-Soul and PianoTeq as sound sources.


----------



## chasmanian

what is an Array?
does that just mean loading them in the same project on different tracks? (I'm such a newbie at some basic things here.)
I have Pianoteq, but not their Upright. I do have Model B.
and if you don't mind please, how do you like Omnisphere 2, and Keyscape Creative?


----------



## chimuelo

It's really impressive software. Top notch support and products.

Array as in KW Series QSC Powered Cabinets.
Dual 18 inch Subs, dual 3 way cabs. w/ 15" 10" and horn.
2x K12 sidefills.
I use the system for my own projects.
It's a smaller version of what I'm use to seeing on my gigs.
So I use it to test all sampled sound and software.

If it works on that system I use it at gigs.
Learned years ago when I first started using Kontakt some sounds seem fine on headphones or NFMs but would get to the gig and just dissipate.
Saxophone samples embarrassed the hell out of me one night.
Broadway Big Band fixed that.


----------



## chasmanian

ah excellent.
interesting for sure how different things can sound through headphones as compared to speakers, and monitors and all.
really taking my time trying to decide if I want to get Omnisphere 2. I'm kind of like 50/50.
just not sure I'm really gonna like it enough to use it. $500 is a little pricey, if I end up not using it.


----------



## chimuelo

Here's the Array I work through, much more powerful than the Club Array.


----------



## chasmanian

that looks like a lot of power!!!!!


----------



## chimuelo

3000watts per cabinet.
Midas M32 with damn good automation and light sync.
Omnisphere and u-He Zebra2 HZ sound really good through bigger Arrays.
It's hard to find soft synths that translate from PCs and Macs to powerful systems.
But these Dogs Will Hunt....Keyscape Rhodes hard panned is impressive.


----------



## kurtvanzo

chimuelo said:


> 3000watts per cabinet.
> Midas M32 with damn good automation and light sync.
> Omnisphere and u-He Zebra2 HZ sound really good through bigger Arrays.
> It's hard to find soft synths that translate from PCs and Macs to powerful systems.
> But these Dogs Will Hunt....Keyscape Rhodes hard panned is impressive.



And your studio electric bill is whaaaaaaa? 

Honestly Chas, I would check out all the third party sounds as well for Omni 2 before making your decision. The unfinished, plugin Guru, etc... many for less than the cost of lunch in Los Angeles. Now that O2 can load samples it opens the engine to many more possibilities (with some of the nicest sounding fx on the market built in). That said, if the walkthrough videos of these and the Omni factory library (and Keyscape creative) don't seem usable for you, then perhaps it's a pass.

Also if you're doing only traditional, acoustic scoring then perhaps it's not for you. Personally I use it all the time, even when it's just to add variety to the orchestra.


----------



## chasmanian

wow, really awesome chimuelo!!!
kurtvanzo, thank you very much.
that is very helpful.
if you care to, would you please possibly say a little more about this:
"Now that O2 can load samples it opens the engine to many more possibilities..."?


----------

